# Sandford Levvy Lead Mine - August 2020



## Newage (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi All

A nice little solo trip to this mine south of Bristol, getting out of the heat of the day and in to the cool.

Sandford Levvy is a horizontal adit. 450m long, running south into the hill. Two crossroads provide short but interesting detours and some difficult climbing in excavated upward extensions, In 1830, a Mr. Webster, dug the adit in an attempt to locate a worthwhile ore body. A find of galena was reported and small veins of blende can still be found. 

The above info is from Aditnow.

This was also my first time doing a solo SRT, that was a rush and a half, only a drop of 50-60 feet but my first time putting the practice and theory to good use (It`s amazing what you can learn from YouTube). 

Anyway enough babble - picture time.

















At the far end of the mine is a massive "flow stone" formation.






The wet bit......






With a bit of a struggle to get up in too this tight stoopy passage, it went a lot further than I thought.






One of the cross passages has a big old drop at the end.






Then a view from the bottom looking back up.






Well that`s it for now.
Thanks for looking, all comments are most welcome.
There are a few more pictures on my FlickR site so head over too:-

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157715414936336

Cheers Newage
(one last picture)





Cheers


----------



## King Al (Aug 10, 2020)

Excellent pics Newage, I like the colouration of the rocks


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 10, 2020)

Wow thats brave on ya tod, nicely done


----------



## HughieD (Sep 14, 2020)

Blimey. You're braver than me good stuff mate.


----------

